# Downhiller aus Hamburg / Ziel: Fahrgemeinschaften zu Rennen und DH-Parks



## flensbernd (13. Mai 2008)

Moin an alle Downhiller aus Hamburg und Umgebung !

Es gibt ja schon einige Foren zu den Themen Freeriden/Touren/CC, jedoch fehlt bislang ein rein Downhill-orientiertes Forum fuer Hamburger. Dieses moechte ich hiermit eroeffnen. Meine Idee bei der Geschichte ist, dass wir dem Umstand der weiten Entfernung zu guten Downhill-Strecken durchaus mit Fahrgemeinschaften begegnen koennen. Ziele koennten dabei neben Park-Strecken wie Todtnau, Bischhofsmais, Winterberg und wie sie alle heissen auch Renntermine um den IXS-Cup herum sein. Ilmenau und Rittershausen koennten da zwei ganz heisse Kandidaten sein. Des weiteren kann man sich natuerlich auch zu Trainingszwecken zum Freeriden verabreden.

Also dann schaun wir mal, ob es Downhiller (oder Freerider die bock auf Downhill haben) in Hamburg gibt. Es darf gerockt werden,

See ya
Bernd


----------



## hülemüll (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
gute Idee mit der Fahrgemeinschaft. Ich kann Schulenberg im Harz empfehlen. Ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich näher als Winterberg, und hat nette Strecken...
Wenn sich jemand findet, dort hinzufahren, ich wäre dabei. Ich habe allerdings nur einen golf  ... da komme ich alleine gut mit zurecht, aber zu zweit wirds schon eng. 

Also, Kombi- und Bullibesitzer, bitte vortreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (14. Mai 2008)

Harz klingt auch sehr gut. Hätte sogar einen Kombi im Angebot, den man zur Not auch noch mit einem Heckträger aufrüsten kann...


----------



## Knuut (14. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen, da will ich mich mal als Bulli Fahrer zu Wort melden. Also ich habe am 24.5 noch ca 2-3 Plätze im Angebot. gegen einen kleinen Spritobolus stelle ich die Plätze gerne zur Verfügung.
Abfahrt, wäre dann Hamburg / Neugraben (Beste Auffahrt zur A7). Ich hatte geplant entweder Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee.

Also meldet Euch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2008)

Da klinke ich mich mal ein. Ich habe zwar keinen Führerschein, bin aber gerne bereit für Mitnahme was zu bezahlen. Am 24.5. gehts leider nicht.


----------



## Knuut (14. Mai 2008)

Hi Lord, ist mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Tour in den Harz, stelle regelmässig meine freien Plätze in dieset Fred


----------



## flensbernd (15. Mai 2008)

Na bitte, da kommen doch schon mal ein paar Leute zusammen. Am 24.5 weiss ich leider noch nicht, ob ich Zeit hab. ... Wie lange fährt man eigentlich nach Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee? Macht sowas Sinn morgens hin und abends wieder zurück? oder sollte man da übernachten. Lift haben die Strecken ja , oder?


----------



## Knuut (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Bernd,
also Fahrt in den Harz von Hamburg aus dauert ca. 2 einhalb Stunden. Beide Parks haben einen Lift. Wir sind schon mal morgens hin und Abends zurück. Ist kein Thema. Woher kommst Du denn ?? Etwas aus meiner alten Wahlheimat Stadt Flensburg ?

Gruss


----------



## flensbernd (15. Mai 2008)

Moin Knut, die Flensburger Wurzeln hab ich aus meiner Studienzeit... Baehrenhoehle und Roxy lassen gruessen. Wohne aber seit laengerem in Hamburg.

2,5 Stunden ist ja nicht die Welt. Super. Dann koennte das mit naechsten Samstag doch noch was werden. Muesste nur abends wieder in Hamburg sein. Zum trainieren/Freeriden kann ich die Dienstags-runde in den HaBe empfaehlen. Zu finden im Forum DOD. Meld mich in den naechsten Tagen dann noch mal, ob ich definitiv kann am Samstag...
Gruss
Bernd


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Mai 2008)

ich meld mich dann mal für den harz am 24.5 an ;-)

zudem muss man sagen, macht es durchaus sinn an einem tag hin und zurück. man sollte dann nur um 10:00 losfahren, dann passt es. Ob Schulenburg oder Hahnenklee ist mir lalle. Hahnenklee kenne ich, schulenburg nicht. zur not: sollte einen den park nicht gefallen, fährt man rasch rüber....das sind auch nur 20km...


----------



## Knuut (16. Mai 2008)

So das hört sich doch Klasse an.
Ich schmeiß hier mal so ein paar Daten auf den Markt :
Abfahrt : ca 8:00 in Neugraben S-Bahnhof
Ziel : Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee (kann demokratisch abgestimmt werden)
freie Plätze zur Zeit : nur noch einer (ich weiß ich habe nen T4 aber der ist auch nicht so riesig) also bitte vorher kurz schreiben.
angemeldet haben sich: Daddelmann, Gazzaloddi, Knuut (hihi ich bin auch dabei) und noch nicht sicher der Flensbernd.

Spritkosten: müssen wir dann sehen. Selbst Diesel ist ja im Moment Arschteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (16. Mai 2008)

Cool. Bin dabei. Find auch gut, dass wir früh losfahren. Passen wirklich 4 Leute samt schwerem Downhillrad in die Karre? Grüsse Bernd


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ja einen leichen freerider  Wenns nach abstimmen geht, lautet meine stimme hahnenklee.

Grund:
Kenne die Strecken, und die sind passabel, zudem sind es mehere als in Schulenberg, bessere shores. zudem bin ich gespannt, ob mich der shop besitzer noch kennt, bei dem saß ich n paar stunden im shop und hab auf meine ellis gewartet, weil ich mir das orderad zerhauen hatte. bin dann mal gespannt ob sie was geändert haben, müssten aber. Hahnenklee bietet zudem auch noch abseits des parks schöne singletrails....


----------



## Knuut (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bernd na aber sicher passt das alles in den Bus. Sind schon zu fünft incl. Bikes unterwegs gewesen. Zumal ich noch einen Heckträger habe. Da passen zwei Bikes drauf und in den Bus nochmal Zwei. Also das passt schon. Mal scahuen der Tisch kann dann vielleicht auch noch runtergeklappt werden, so kann man auf dem Laptop Filme schauen.

Also dann lasst noch telefonieren.
@Nicolo : Du hast meine Nummer
@Bernd : Dir habe ich sie geschickt


----------



## Knuut (18. Mai 2008)

So Mädels, also wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind wir komplett. Dann steht dem ja nichts mehr entgegen. Wiegesagt Samstag Morgen 8:00 Neugraben S-Bahnhof (auf der Rückseite am Parkhaus, ist sonst so doof an der B73 anzuhalten). Für Verpflegung hat jeder selbst zu sorgen. Mit den Spritkosten, da werden wir uns schon einig. Dürften bei der aktuellen Dieselsituation ca 15-20 Euro sein, je nachdem. Sollten aber nicht mehr werden. Also dann freue ich mich auf Samstag. Bis dann

Falss Fragen sind, könnt Ihr Euch ja melden


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Mai 2008)

kay, ich melde mich dann demnächst via telephon ....ich war heute in der steinhöhe in lüneburg und das hat derbst gerockt. das macht erst recht so extrem laune in den harz....

wie steht eigendlich die aktuelle abstimmun? (hahnenklee o. schulenberg)


----------



## Knuut (18. Mai 2008)

mal schauen. Habe bisher nur dein Wunsch gehört. lass uns mal am Samstag schnacken. Mich würde auf jedenfall der 4Cross in Schulenberg reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (19. Mai 2008)

oh, jetzt bin ich wohl zu spät, wie? ich habe nun doch zeit an dem we. oder fährt noch jemand mit bus/kombi in den harz? dann würde ich mich gerne anschliessen...


----------



## flensbernd (20. Mai 2008)

hülemüll schrieb:


> oh, jetzt bin ich wohl zu spät, wie? ich habe nun doch zeit an dem we. oder fährt noch jemand mit bus/kombi in den harz? dann würde ich mich gerne anschliessen...



Moin, das ja schon mal als positiv zu bewerten, dass die erste Karre voll ist und noch weiteres Interesse da ist. Und wir sollten auch versuchen immer alle Leute mitzubekommen. Daher könnte ich noch meinen Kombi in die Runde schmeissen und dann hätten wir genügend Platz. Also wenn du wirklich böcke hast, sollten wir das hinbekommen.... vieleicht kommt es auch noch ganz anders und ich muss von meinen Platz im T4 zurücktreten - hab mir am WE mein Knie angeschlagen. Sieht aber noch gut aus.


----------



## Knuut (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
na das hört sich doch super an.Mehr Leute, vielleicht auch mehr Spass. Hey Bernd, bis wann weißt Du denn ob du mitkommst oder nicht. Evtl. habe ich auch noch einen Kandidaten, der mitfahren würde


----------



## Daddelmann (20. Mai 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> ... Daher könnte ich noch meinen Kombi in die Runde schmeissen und dann hätten wir genügend Platz. Also wenn du wirklich böcke hast, sollten wir das hinbekommen.... .



moiin,

also wenn du deinen kombi anschmeißt, hätte ich evtl auch noch einen kandidaten, der mit kommen würde (möchte)


----------



## hülemüll (20. Mai 2008)

... und ich hätte auch noch einen, der mitkommen würde  
aber soviele bullis haben wir wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?!? wir würden jedenfalls gerne schulenberg ansteuern. hat mir bis auf die northshores besser gefallen als hahnenklee.


----------



## flensbernd (20. Mai 2008)

In Summe wären das dann jetzt 4 zusätzliche Leute... hm. Also ich denke, in meier Karre passen 3 incl Räder, und das wird dann schon relativ eng. Sollen wir vieleicht so verfahren, dass ihr bis morgen klärt, wer alles definitiv mit will und dann verteilen wir nach eingang der Wünsche von heute? Und bis dahin weiss ich auch defintitiv, ob mein Knie hält - werd das heut bei der Dienstagsrunde testen.  Sagt mal, die Strecken sind doch auch recht Downhillorientiert, oder? Bring nämlich was schweres mit viel Federweg mit... da bin ich auf den 4croos und northshore geschichten recht verloren...   See ya


----------



## hülemüll (20. Mai 2008)

aber für den rest kannst du den federweg gebrauchen...


----------



## Knuut (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich hätte da eine Idee:
ich kann evtl. 4 Leute und ungefäghr sechs Bikes mitbekommen. Muss dafür meine Rücksitzbank rausnehme. Ja ja der Multivan, macht es möglich.
So wäre das Auto von Flensbernd für 2 Bikes und evtl 3 Leute platz, wenn man zusammenrechnet sind das ein Bike zuwenig, Also nochmal gerechnet. Ich 4 leute sechs Bikes. Bernd 1 Bike und 3 Leute, so passt es ;O)
So könnten wir mit echt vielen Leuten auf einmal fahren. 

Also lasst morgen mal rechnen wieviele wir dann sind. Treffpunkt bleibt aber 08:00 Neugraben S-Bahnhof am Eingang vom Parkhaus

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## hülemüll (20. Mai 2008)

na, dann fang ich mal an. wir wären zu zweit...


----------



## neubicolt (21. Mai 2008)

Moin Leude,

also ich war jetzt das WE in Hahnenklee, hatten echt dat beste Wetter abgegriffen  , son Käse. Ich glaube wenn es auf Downhill gehen soll solltet ihr wohl eher nach Schulenberg oder Winterberg. Günde:

1. Hahnenklee bei dem Boden die meißten Strecken nur im Schneckentempo fahrbar, alles total aufgeweicht und verwurzelt, saugefährlich, ich kanns aus eigener schmerzlicher erfahrung sagen , selbst meine Big Bettys waren mit Grip vollkommen am Ende!! 

2. Es sind 90% der Sprünge nicht fahrbar, da man entweder ins Nirvana springt oder frontal ins Gehölz ohne groß Auslauf zu haben, wer die gebaut hat sollte das echt nochmal überdenken. Und bei dem Matsch und nassen Wurzeln gehts eh gleich geradeaus weiter...


will euch das echt nicht schlecht reden, aber evtl. überlegt ihr echt obs nich doch gleich nach Winterberg gehen soll, die paar km machens dann auch nich mehr, meiner Meinung nach ist Hahnenklee nur vernünftig fahrbar wenns echt trocken ist, sonst machts kein großen fun, zumindestens wenns schnell abwärts gehen soll.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (21. Mai 2008)

also wenn es nach mir ginge, wär auch winterberg drinn, aber ich freu mich schon derbst in nen bikepark zu fahren, aber eine überlegung ist es auf jeden fall wert! das sagen alle, die mal in winterberg und einmal in hahnenklee waren, zudem wird es in schulenberg nicht anders, als in hahnenklee sein. 
winterberg wäre schon derbe geil!

naja, ich bin dann zumindens einer, um die rechnung fortzuführen


----------



## hülemüll (21. Mai 2008)

was hahnenklee angeht, sehe ich das auch so. macht wirklich nur sinn, wenn es trocken ist. allerdings auch dann nicht so flüssig und schnell fahrbar wie schulenberg. die strecken dort haben einfach mehr flow und machen richtig spass, wie ich finde. ausserdem muss man sich die minigondeln in hahnenklee mit rentnern teilen. winterberg ist natürlich ein 1A bikepark, wäre mir aber nur für einen tag ein bisschen weit (immerhin rund 700km hin und zurück   ) 

also meine stimme: Schulenberg


----------



## flensbernd (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

verwurzelt und saugefaehrlich klingt doch recht vielversprechend!  Am Wochenende gibts super Wetter und kein Regen! Zudem kommt Winterberg schon deshalb nicht in Frage, da dort am WE der IXSDownhillcup laeuft...

Also wuerd ich vorschlagen, dass sich der Plan nicht aendert. Bei mir kommt noch eine Freundin mit. Ich fang jetzt mal an zu zaehlen:

Knuth
Kollege von Knuth
Huelemuell
Kollege von Huellemuell
Daddelmann
Bernd
Freundin von Bernd

Macht 7 Leute und 7 Raeder. Denke, dass bei mir dann 3 Leute und 2 Raeder reinpassen. Knuth, bei dir muessten dann 4 Leute plus 5 Raeder rein. Das ist machbar, oder?

Gebt doch mal Bescheid, ob ihr einverstanden seid. Ansosten ruf ich morgen mal kurz bei dir durch Knuth.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## hülemüll (21. Mai 2008)

wo soll's denn nun hingehen? richtigen downhill hat eher schulenberg als hahnenklee


----------



## Daddelmann (21. Mai 2008)

oh ja, das hatte ich vergessen, pardon


dann finde ich schulenberg schon ganz interessant...


----------



## flensbernd (21. Mai 2008)

Kenn beides nicht so recht. Wenn schulenberg Downhill-orientierter ist, dann gerne.


----------



## Knuut (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend alle zusammen, na das ist doch mal eine Ansage. Dann würde ich sagen, daß wir uns Alle am Samstag um acht (morgens) am Bahnhof in Neugraben treffen. Rückseite am Parkhaus. Dann die Räder verladen und abdafür. 
Bernd lass uns Morgen (22.5) nochmal telefonieren, wie wir der Haufen Logistisch nach Schulenberg bekommen. 
Klar Winterberg ist natürlich ersta Wahl hier in Deutschland aber 700 Km für einen Tag bei den Spritkosten ist mir auch to much!
Schulenberg, finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. Wollte auch ganz gerne den 4x dort testen. Und der DH ist auch für grosse Jungs. Ist ein 100% natur DH. 
So ich freue mich schon auf Samstag
Also bis dann

Bernd ich warte dann auf deinen Anruf


----------



## neubicolt (22. Mai 2008)

Dann sagt ma wie es war in Schulenberg, wollt nachm Urlaub auch ma dorthin da mich Hahnenklee nich so überzeugt hat. Werd jetzt erstma ne Woche auf Gran Canaria die Vulkane rocken, danach gehts auf zu Wheels of Speed 4 Tage mit Abstecher nach Winterberg, also volles Programm, watn Stress  ...viel Spass dann!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## herrderringel (22. Mai 2008)

Hi leute,

seh ich das richtig das eure karren jetzt voll sind? würde mich nämlich auch gerne noch anschliessen. wetter soll ja gut werden, denn schulenberg bei regen ist mir zu anstrengend. (außerdem hat sich töchterchen letztes mal im nassen gleich das schlüsselbein gebrochen. wollte aber trotzdem wieder hin).

schöne grüße 
jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (22. Mai 2008)

Hi Joerg, 

hab das gerade nochmal mit Knuut durchgesprochen und leider haben wir jetzt keinen Platz mehr frei. Sorry - warst zu spaet diesesmal. Aber es soll ja schliesslich nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein! 

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Mai 2008)

ich check morgen die  grüne karre und den ab in mondie zu Knuut hin...bin dabei...


----------



## Deleted90713 (25. Mai 2008)

Der Ausflug zum Schulenberg hat richtig bock gemacht. Da geht noch mehr dieses Jahr 

Ich schreib die Leute von Schulenberg mal an, was sie so am 4x noch optimieren können.
z.B. Slope Style Elemente in den 4x bauen anstatt der 4er Welle etc.

Dann bis bald.
Servus
Jens


----------



## Daddelmann (25. Mai 2008)

naja die 4er wellen fand ich schon lustig, weil man halt so richtig sein hinterad reindrücken konnte, dann wieder andersrumm und das relgelmäsig ganz schnell hintereinander. aber ich würde einen double wegnehmen, da einen step up...breite shores und n step down bauen...ähnlich wie ne box und einen schärferen anlieger n wallride bauen....das wäre, was etwas abwechslung bringen würde, finde ich


----------



## hülemüll (25. Mai 2008)

das mit schulenberg sollten wir auf jeden fall wiederholen  oder auch mal andere parks ansteuern. der sommer ist nicht lang... und wir haben noch längst nicht alles gesehen. 

also, immer das wetter beobachten - und dann spontan sein.


----------



## flensbernd (25. Mai 2008)

Jo, fands extrem geil. Schulenberg koennte ja fast schon als eine Art Hausstrecke dienen, die man immer kurzfristig fuer n Tagestourn ansteuern kann. Aber von mir aus darf es ruhig auch mal weiter suedlich ueber ein Wocheende gehen. Ich werd auch mal die Augen aufhalten, wann die Anmeldnungen fuer den IXS-Cup aktiv sind. Meisstens gibts ja neben downhill dann auch 4cross Wettbewerbe. Machen echt Laune diese Rennen, oft gut organisiert mit geilen Strecken, Partys und guten Zeltareas. Der Spass steht da bei den meissten auch im Vordergrund und nicht der Wettkampf. Von Anfaengern bis Moechtegernpros ist da auch alles vertreten.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Daempfer wieder in Ordnung bekommen, der macht echt merkwuerdige geraeusche. Wenn jemand hilfreiche Tipps hat, nehm ich die gerne an. Diese Spezialloesungen machen aber auch immer aerger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
muss auch sagen, das es ein sehr angenehmer Tag war. Fand zwar die Strecke zwischendurch etwas ruppig aber wozu hat men denn ein Fully. Also ich bin, wenn ich Zeit habe auf jeden Fall wieder mit am Start. Wir sollten so etwas wirklich zur Regelmässigkeit werden lassen. Also die Damen man sieht sich


----------



## gazza-loddi (27. Mai 2008)

********...ich bin voll mit malooche--das wird eng die wochenenden...-war aber ne töfte runde...hab mehr bock auf diesen slopstyle scheiss bekommen....ich glaub ich hab das falsche bike


----------



## Daddelmann (27. Mai 2008)

kannst mir ja deinen rahmen inkl. gabel günstig andrehen ;P


----------



## hülemüll (28. Mai 2008)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von einem sonntagsausflug nach malente? würde sich dieses we anbieten, weil alles südlich von hamburg verregnet sein wird... 
und ich kenne malente sowieso noch nicht... 
ich würde dieses mal allerdings lieber erst gegen späten vormittag losfahren wollen, um auszuschlafen... ich denke, nach ein paar stunden dort ist man eh erledigt. es geht ja schliesslich auch bergauf, oder?!

also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Daddelmann (28. Mai 2008)

ich nicht, ich lege einen neune trail an, 300m länge hab ich schon und weitere 200 sollen kommen, sowie hier und da kleinen sprung und ruppiger. das ganze geht natürlich komplett bergab....wer mitbuddeln will, immer gerne


----------



## flensbernd (29. Mai 2008)

Moin, weiss noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag kann. Meld mich bis Samstag dann nochmal. 

see ya


----------



## hülemüll (29. Mai 2008)

na, wenigstens einer


----------



## Daddelmann (1. Juni 2008)

ist dieses wochenende denn was bei euch gelaufen?

um noch mal zu schulenberg zu kommen, we hat eigendlich alles bilder gemacht? 

Nicolo


----------



## hülemüll (1. Juni 2008)

bernd und ich waren heute in malente. sehr spassige strecke, der trail mündet direkt am dierksee. da kann man dann gleich reinspringen (ohne bike).

die fotos in schulenberg hat knut gemacht...


----------



## flensbernd (1. Juni 2008)

Jepp Christian, war n entspannter roadtripp. Sag mal, wie heissen diese Halskrausedinger nochmal und wo bekommt man sie? In zwei Wochen fahr ich uebrigens richtung Sauerland. Werd zwar hauptsaechlich in Paderborn unterwegs sein, aber vieleicht kann man sich ja noch in Winterberg fuer einen Tag treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (1. Juni 2008)

hier ist das ding, über das wir gesprochen haben --> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=17105

in zwei wochen winterberg? hmm, warum nicht?!


----------



## flensbernd (1. Juni 2008)

du hast bestimmt den markt mal abgecheckt, oder? Auf n paar euro kommts mir bei Protectoren nicht an. Da will ich die bessten, dies gibt. Wenn das teil gut ist, koennen wir ja zusammen bestellen.


----------



## hülemüll (1. Juni 2008)

ich glaube, das teil ist ok. es gibt bestimmt noch andere. aber seinen zweck wird das hier schon erfüllen. wollte gerade eins bestellen. soll ich für dich mitbestellen?


----------



## flensbernd (1. Juni 2008)

mach mal. danke!


----------



## Shrek08 (2. Juni 2008)

hi ich würde mich gerne an eurer gruppe so zum somme rhin  anschliesen^^ wen ich mein nues bike hab.
über mich komm aus Hamburg schnelsen und bin 17 
udn wollte mal mit downhill freeridenund halt anderen sachen anfangen . bin dacher noche in grünschnabel^^
was brauch eig so an ausrüstung um überhaupt heil alle szu überstehen`?
helm ist kalr aber normaler oder son crossähnlichen helm?
potektoren ?? welche so?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Juni 2008)

Also als erstes brauchste ne Tüte Deutsch. Ich weiß, mit 17 ist das Leben hektisch und schnell, aber soviel Zeit muss sein.
2. Helm: Für den Bikepark definitiv ein Fullface. Ich bin mit dem Specialized Deviant sehr zufrieden, man kann auch im Sommer noch drunter atmen.
Protektoren: Wenn du mit Flatpedalen fährst Knie/Schienbeinschoner, bei Clickies reichen an sich auch Knieschoner. Günstige und gute Knie/Schienbeinschoner gibts von TSG.
Für den Bikepark würde ich auch noch eine Protektorenweste mit Rückenpanzer empfehlen. Da bin ich mit der Race Face Protektorenweste sehr zufrieden, man braucht da aber noch seperate Elbogenschützer.
3. Wenn du Einsteiger bist solltest du einfach mal unter Dienstagsrunde in den HaBes schauen oder unter Freerider Hamburg und Umgebung.


----------



## flensbernd (2. Juni 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also als erstes brauchste ne Tüte Deutsch.:



sorry shrek, aber hab mir ein grinsen nicht verkneifen koennen!


----------



## herrderringel (3. Juni 2008)

Moin!

kommt ma nach winterberg, dann sieht man sich bestimmt, ich bin mit den alten kumpels das wochenende in willingen beim bike festival, wir wollen aber zum fahren auch nach winterberg rüber. 

der herr der ringel


----------



## neubicolt (3. Juni 2008)

herrderringel schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> kommt ma nach winterberg, dann sieht man sich bestimmt, ich bin mit den alten kumpels das wochenende in willingen beim bike festival, wir wollen aber zum fahren auch nach winterberg rüber.
> 
> der herr der ringel



  freu mich schon, wird sicher spassig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (16. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

nachdem wir jetzt Zeit hatten, unsere Knochen und Räder wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, schlage ich die nächste Tour für Samstag vor. Vieleicht nochmal Schulenberg oder auch mal Hahnenklee austesten? In Schulenberg haben wir wahrscheinlich noch alle Speed-potential. Ist ja manchmal auch ganz nett, gleich Strecken öfters zu fahren. Für Hahnenklee würde spreche, dass dort Ende July ein IXS-Rookie Cup läuft. Das wär doch mal ein gutes Ziel, dass einige von uns da starten....

Hoch den Arsch also!

Bernd


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juni 2008)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, bin ich dabei! samstag würde mir gut passen!


----------



## Jay Norco (16. Juni 2008)

servus bin ein freund von dem daddelman......xD also ich bin 16 protectoren kommen alle noch diese woche...(alles bestellt) und naja ich würd mich euch mal ganz gerne anschließen


----------



## hülemüll (16. Juni 2008)

ich sag auch mal vage zu. aber kann noch was dazwischen kommen...

wo ist denn eigentlich unser bullifahrer?


----------



## hülemüll (17. Juni 2008)

ich habe mir gerade mal die wetterprognosen angeschaut. ich denke, sonntag wäre besser für den harz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Juni 2008)

Auch Ok.


----------



## Knuut (17. Juni 2008)

Hi hier meldet sich der (EX)Bullyfahrer. Den gibt es leider nicht mehr, nun fahre ich auch einen Passat Kombi. Habe mir aber auch gleich einen Heckträger für die Radels zugelegt. Also ich Kann am WE nicht. Da ich eherenamtlich noch im DLRG bin, muss ich mich da auch mal blicken lassen. Werde wohl mal bei uns im Neukloster Wald unsere Strecke mal wieder besuchen. mal sehen, was der Förster so weg gemeacht hat. oder vielleicht ist ja auch noch Alles da. Wir werden sehn

Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juni 2008)

mir ist es grundlegend egal....aber bisher haben wir ja noch nicht genug autos...


----------



## flensbernd (17. Juni 2008)

Sonntag kann ich leider definitiv nicht. Schau mir n Viertelfinale in Wien an . hähä.


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juni 2008)

hmm, ja samstag wirds bei mir nichts, bin raus, schade


----------



## hülemüll (18. Juni 2008)

also, wie es aussieht, bin ich auch raus. ich bekomme so schnell keine neuen dämpferbuchsen. die kommen erst nächste woche...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Juni 2008)

Ab zu CNC. Die haben (fast) alles da. Aber wenn Sonntag keiner Zeit hat fahren wir halt HaBes.


----------



## hülemüll (18. Juni 2008)

aber eben nur fast alles. die buchsen kriegen sie auch erst nächste woche...


----------



## flensbernd (18. Juni 2008)

schade, christian. hm... ich hab auch nur n ersatzrad am start und muss daran noch rumschrauben. Beim Foes hab ich immer noch nicht die richtige Feder. Bekomm ich jetzt aber wohl direkt aus den usa. 

Sollen wir Freitag abend spontan entscheiden, ob wir noch richtung Harz fahren, oder doch HaBe, Lord Shadow? Ist ja beides keine Weltreise. Kann auch meinen Kombi wieder in den Ring schmeissen. Da wuerden max. 3 Leute incl. Material reinpassen.


----------



## flensbernd (18. Juni 2008)

Hab mich uebrigens fuer Rittershausen (ein Klassiker mit geilem Zeltplatz und Party abends) und Hahnenklee zum IXS-Cup angemedet. Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Juni 2008)

wann wäre ritterhausen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich definitiv nur Harburg.


----------



## kowski (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde bald nach HH ziehen und suche nach ein paar Leutchen die gern bergab fahren. 
Wäre schön wenn man sich in nächster Zeit mal treffen könnte. Ich denke ab nächster Woche hab ich mein Radel hier. 
Übrigens bin ich auch in Rittershausen dabei, vielleicht kriegt man ja ne fahrgemeinschaft zusammen. 

MfG Kowski


----------



## flensbernd (2. Juli 2008)

Geil,

immer rauf nach Hamburg. Das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft hoert sich gut an. Faehrst du auch Hahnenklee mit? Ist ja recht schnell zu erreichen von Hamburg aus...wollte wohl hin, hab mich aber auch noch nicht angemeldet.


Hat jemand dieses Wochenende Lust auf Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg. 

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## kowski (2. Juli 2008)

Hey, 
nein Hahnenklee fahre ich nicht mit, ist gerade ein wenig stressig da ich noch keine Wohnung in HH habe. Also falls Ihr wisst wo eine leer steht dann sagt mir bescheid  

Was Rittershausen angeht, müssen wir mal schauen, bin mir noch nicht sicher von wo aus ich fahre. 

MfG Kowski


----------



## hülemüll (3. Juli 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Geil,
> 
> Hat jemand dieses Wochenende Lust auf Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg.
> 
> ...




Nee, aber auf Portes du Soleil 
Ich bin erstmal weg!


----------



## Daddelmann (3. Juli 2008)

ich wäre grundsätzlich dabei, hätte bock! war auch letztes we in schulenberg wieder, hab den dh derbe gerockt und hatte 3 platten xD immer nur auf dem dh :-D


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juli 2008)

Hätte auch Bock!


----------



## Jay Norco (3. Juli 2008)

ich wär auch dabei mit dem daddelman war ich wie gesagt letztes we schulenberg wäre auch dieses wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn sich bei euch ein fester Plan entwickelt, freue ich mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit und einen Anruf unter 04181/999390. Am liebsten wäre mir Sonntag!


----------



## flensbernd (4. Juli 2008)

Hi, 

morgen wird das bei mir schon mal nichts. Hab viel gearbeitet und es daher nicht geschafft, mein Rad aufzubauen. Und es regnet ja auch ganz ordentlich. Sofern das alles dem Rad hinhaut und die Strecke trocken ist, wuerd ich aber wohl fahren. Kann aber leider noch nichts versprechen... wird sich morgen gegen abend erst zeigen...

see ya


----------



## Jay Norco (4. Juli 2008)

ookay also ich wäre auf jeden dabei muss nur schaun ob ich ne farhgelegnheit finde...flensbaernd du nimmst ja schon den daddelman mit(ich kenn den ja;-) ).....naja denn bis morgen abend


----------



## Daddelmann (4. Juli 2008)

bekommen wir schon hin.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Juli 2008)

genausen wird alles xD


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2008)

Hat noch jemand nen Platz für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (5. Juli 2008)

Sorry Jungs,

hab alles versucht, aber die Karre wird bis morgen nicht fertig. Nachdem ich den Daempfer jetzt halbwegs hinbekommen hab, macht die Kettenfuehrung aerger... kann daher keine MFG anbieten. Vieleicht kriegt ihr ja noch ne alternative organisiert. 

haut rein,
bernd


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Juli 2008)

also jonas und ich fahren morgen in die rissener kiesgrube. sehr funny dort, will noch jemand mit?


----------



## Daddelmann (5. Juli 2008)

wenn jemand noch mit will, morgen 12:00 uhr treffen am s-bahnhof altona in der fußgängerzone. also direkt vor dem eingang


----------



## kowski (6. Juli 2008)

moin jungs, 

wie ist es denn eigentlich in hh mit freeride? gibt es da vielleicht zumindest etwas kleines? 
was ist mit den harburger bergen? 

gibts eigentlich nen radladen den ihr empfehlen könnt?


mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich mich noch garnicht vorgestellt habe - entschuldigt bitte ^^ 

ja dann ..  

jakob f., bin 30, arbeite bei der deutschen bahn und habe gerade nach hamburg gewechselt. 
ich fahre seit ca. 2 jahren, also hab ich noch einiges zu lernen  
Meine liebste ist zur zeit ein ghost northshore von 06, und nach einigen op's ist sie jetzt verdammt sexy. 

vielleicht mögt ihr euch ja auch mal kurz vorstellen .. 

also dann, noch einen schönen sonntag. 

mfg kowski


----------



## Jay Norco (10. Juli 2008)

öööh ja also es gibt scho soo paar kleine sachen z.b. in der rissener kiesgrube...und fahrrad laden is cnc zu empfehlen...amn sollte aber ahnung haben service is et deen stärke xD...naja
mfg Jonas


----------



## Jay Norco (10. Juli 2008)

gut dann stell ich mich nochma schnell vor...bin Jonas fahr erst 2 monate xD bin 17 hab ein Norco six three meine ganzer stolz mit ner rock shox boxxer ride ....mjoa....und ich muss noch mehr als nur einiges lernen xD


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2008)

bin letzte Juli-Woche in Champery, wer noch?

Cu de


----------



## herrderringel (16. Oktober 2008)

moin!

da das wetter noch so leidlich mitspielt am WE:

Samstag früh nach Willingen, 
Sonntag Winterberg,
abends nach hause.

hab noch 2 Plätze frei.

der herr der ringel


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte einmal auf mein neue video aufmerksam machen....-----> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tjNirYhuXow


----------



## flensbernd (16. Oktober 2008)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> ich wollte einmal auf mein neue video aufmerksam machen....-----> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tjNirYhuXow



Ein echtes Highlight der Filmgeschichte, Daddelmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (17. Oktober 2008)

jaaaa, auch in hamburg gibt es freeride-trails xD


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. Oktober 2008)

Wo genau wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Oktober 2008)

15min von mir zuhause


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

Am 31. Oktober 2009 kleines Rennen In Teterow Mecklenburg Vorpommern
http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassem...-streckeneroffnung-mit-erstem-downhillrennen/


----------



## hülemüll (12. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Wir (insgesamt ca. 8 Leute aus HH und Hannover) fahren morgen für das Wochenende nach Winterberg und Willingen. Ich habe "leider"  als einziger morgen vormittag schon frei und hätte noch Platz für eine Person mit Bike und Tasche (Volvo Kombi). Würde gerne schon am vormittag starten, um den halben Freitag dort noch fahren zu können. Zurückfahren wollte ich am Sonntag nachmittag.

Also, wenn jemand Böcke hat, PN an mich, dann sehen wir weiter.

Gruss, Christian


----------



## Deleted 214377 (7. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2011)

Schau mal in den Thread: "Freerider HH und Umgebung", auch hier im Lokalforum zu finden.


Hätte noch 2 Plätze für eine Harztour (Hahnenklee, Braunlage, evtl. Schulenberg) für den 15.-17.8 anzubieten.


----------



## lennox345 (5. Juli 2011)

moin,
ich wollt mal fragen ob dieser thread noch lebt und wenn ja, ob man hier n paar leute für ne dh-session zusammenkriegen könnte ?


----------



## Whiplash01 (21. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gino_HH (11. August 2011)

Hey Leute! 

Hat jemand von euch interesse an einem Rocky Mountain Slayer SS 350??? 
Ich bin das Rad nicht im Gelände gefahren. Es hat keine Dellen, Risse, oder Lackplatzer. 
Verkaufe das Rad aus Platzmangel und weil ich es nicht nutze. Ihr könnt mir gerne eure Preisvorstellung schreiben.

Gruß, Gino


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

hey, ich würde gerne einen monatlichen shuttle von hamburg in den bikepark braunlage etablieren. dazu bräuchte ich von euch infos über taugliche bike-shops in HH. danke!!


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

damit das warten nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.

ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!


----------



## Whiplash01 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin outdoor,

schau mal bei Fahrrad Goebel rein, Chris ist einer von "uns" und unterstützt dein Projekt  Shuttle zum Bikepark bestimmt:

http://www.fahrrad.de/haendler/fahrrad-goebel-pinneberg-7172.html


----------



## JPLactivities (14. März 2013)

Moin Moin, ich wollt mal fragen, ob diese Fahrgemeinschaft noch aktiv ist?
Gruß jan


----------

